# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  NeuroArm, surgical robotic system, Calgary, Canada

## Airicist

Collaborators:

Department of Clinical Neurosciences, University of Calgary

University of Calgary

Alberta Health Services

IMRIS Inc.

Maxar Technologies Inc.

Website - neuroarm.org

youtube.com/neuroarm

NeuroArm on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

neuroArm resection of cavernoma 

Published on Mar 27, 2012




> Short highlight clip of neuroArm performing surgery on a cavernoma

----------


## Airicist

neuroArm resection of glioma 

Published on Mar 27, 2012

----------


## Airicist

neuroArm resection of meningioma 

Published on Mar 27, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Neuroarm with Dr. Sutherland 

Published on Apr 19, 2012




> NeuroArm, the world's first and only robot capable of performing neurosurgery on a patient inside a magnetic resonance machine, is on the cusp of commercialization. Developed by a team led by neurosurgeon Garnette Sutherland of the University of Calgary and MacDonald, Dettwiler and Associates (MDA), makers of the Canadarm, the technology was bought in 2010 by IMRIS Inc., a Winnipeg-based medical device manufacturer. The publicly traded company, which employs 170 people, is working with MDA to develop a second-generation version of neuroArm and plans to seek regulatory approvals and sell the system worldwide.
> 
> First used to remove a brain tumour in 2008, neuroArm has since been used successfully to treat more than 30 patients in an ongoing clinical trial at Foothills Medical Centre in Calgary. The technology is expected to result in more effective, less invasive surgeries, leading to speedier recoveries and thereby reducing health-care costs.

----------


## Airicist

Project neuroArm - World Haptics Conference 2013 - Telesurgical Notification via Haptuator 

Published on Apr 17, 2013




> World Haptics Conference 2013. Telesurgical Notification via Haptuator. R. L'Orsa, K. Zareinia, L. S. Gan, C. Macnab, and G. Sutherland.

----------


## Airicist

NEUROARM & iMRI: The Future of Neurosurgery 

Published on Apr 17, 2013




> neuroArm: an MR-compatible image-guided robotic system for microsurgery and stereotaxy.

----------


## Airicist

Translating Space Technology to the Operating Room 

Published on Apr 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Mar 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MDA-built robotics used for breast cancer treatment 

Uploaded on Oct 15, 2014




> MDA-built space robotics, Canadarm, Canadarm2 and Dextre, are in great part responsible for the successful assembly and operating of the international space station. The technology behind these robotics have found their way back to Earth. Researchers at the Centre for Surgical Invention and Innovation and MDA collaborated on the development of a platform of Image Guided Autonomous Robotic products designed to offer a one-stop diagnosis and treatment for patients with a high risk of breast cancer. This video is provided courtesy of the Canadian Space Agency.

----------


## Airicist

Article "neuroArm: Robotic Arms Lend a Healing Touch"

November 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Robotic Arm Works "Hand in Hand" With Surgeons 

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> NASA Public Affairs Officer Lori Meggs talks with Dr. Garnette Sutherland, a professor of neurosurgery at the University of Calgary, about NeuroArm. A clinical research project where a robotic arm is working "hand in hand" with brain surgeons, NeuroArm works much like the Canadarm robotic arm on station...although on a much smaller scale. Dr. Sutherland shares how this technology has changed things in the operating room.

----------

